# Thinking about designing Masks.



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello Fellow Haunters,
I've been thinking about making masks for my haunt and probably for some of the actors and standstills, I'm just confused on if I should purchase Styrofoam heads or Acrylic heads. From my past work experience I've used several display mannequins and I do prefer the way the much better constructed heads, and with the Styrofoam heads they are more fragile and easier to break... I don't know guys what do you think? Oh and the basic reason behind this is, is because for this Halloween and Halloween 2011 I'm planning to do a Wes Craven's Scream theme. So the Ghost face character is key.

Cheers,
DMX


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Buy an acrylic mold specially made for mask making. If not you risk breaking and totally ruining your sculpt. In the spfx industry the rule "you get what you pay for" applies almost 100% of the time.


----------



## DragonMasterX (Jul 17, 2010)

very true... I'll purchase the acrylic ones.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

are you talking about a sculpting armature? or a head that will be the actual prop? if its just an armature to sculpt on you can use what ever you want.


----------

